# euroking kalpapharma - any good?



## zippy (Dec 24, 2013)

anybody have any experience ordering from euroking-gear? is it a reliable source?

what about kalpa pharmaceuticals? anyone tried their gear?


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 24, 2013)

hello zippy. im hardpr, ive been around the boards since 2002, nice to meet you. ive been lifting for over 30 years.  get to know people and make some friends. introduce yourself to other members. n. ot trying to be a smart ass but this is not a source check board however you might get some feedback with the right approach


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 24, 2013)

euroking has good HG products such as caber and hcg and ancilliaries but can be a little slow with shipping. 

have not heard too much about the kalpa brand, which isn't a good or bad thing. they have both negative and positive reviews depending on where you look.


----------



## zippy (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Hardpr

Sorry mate, let me introduce myself. I've been lifting since I was 15, 31 now. lifted literally non stop 6 times a week if not more. In school/uni days I used to catch a 30mins bus ride to get to the gym, spend 2 hrs there in the evening and wait for the late bus to drop me off back home. I loved it. my max bench press was 155kg on a clean natural diet. just knocked back countless weight gainers which looking back at it I spent a fortune on. my gym partner for years died a few years back and never managed to get another partner who was on my sort of level. Not that my level is high but we were evenly matched so was able to push each other and keep each other motivated. last year I had a slow one and start skipping sessions. for some reason just lost a bit of motivation, but last few months i've got my motivation back and really hit the gym hard again. long may it continue. put on a few pounds here and there though when I started skipping days, unfortunately not in the right places, but I managed to keep most of the muscle I had gained over the years. 

started reading up on a few forums about various things and doing this has really helped keep me motivated. sorry about my first thread on this board being one that just asks about a source/lab. its something that i'm seriously considering trying for the first time. but from what I've researched there a lot of fake websites including fake forums that promote fake sources. so it hard to find legit info.


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 24, 2013)

welcome zippy. i hope you like it here. theres lots of good members and plenty of great knowledge and resources to learn from here. ek has been around a long time. do some research and make a decision you're comfortable with. always try and do as much as possible to stay safe and informed. good luck.


----------



## zippy (Dec 24, 2013)

Hardpr said:


> welcome zippy. i hope you like it here. theres lots of good members and plenty of great knowledge and resources to learn from here. ek has been around a long time. do some research and make a decision you're comfortable with. always try and do as much as possible to stay safe and informed. good luck.




thanks for the advise. I'm considering giving them a try. think i'll do a bit  more digging before I do.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome Zippy. Where do you live?


----------



## graniteman (Dec 25, 2013)

Kalpa, another India generic. But India is the new boss of Pharma a products and they give the finger to out fda and make TREN!!!


----------



## MAREDD (Dec 25, 2013)

Has anyone bought tren from Kalpa? I'm considering to give a website a try even though I am likely to get burned.


----------



## zippy (Dec 25, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Welcome Zippy. Where do you live?



Thanks. I live in the UK.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 25, 2013)

I wouldnt order.from a site


----------



## graniteman (Dec 26, 2013)

MAREDD said:


> Has anyone bought tren from Kalpa? I'm considering to give a website a try even though I am likely to get burned.



Just to clarify , I was talking about India in general not Kalpa.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 7, 2014)

I've heard about painful gear from kalpa, and a friend ran test e and was not pleased.
For whatever that's worth


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 7, 2014)

My friend is dating this totally hot chick from India


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 7, 2014)

Indian chicks don't do it for me at all,
I smelled a real stinky one before and I think it ruined the lot of them for me 

Crazy


----------



## BuffnStuff (Jan 7, 2014)

zippy said:


> anybody have any experience ordering from euroking-gear? is it a reliable source?
> 
> what about kalpa pharmaceuticals? anyone tried their gear?



I have not ordered from the King but I know others who have and that were pleased.  I know he was having some problems with his shipping times last time I heard anything about him.  But that was from people here in the states.  The Kalpa I've heard mix reviews but mostly good then bad.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2014)

If u dont mind int then euroking aint bad IMO..


----------



## animal87 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't use international stuff but I've heard good things about kalpa and euro-king as well.


----------



## MAREDD (Jan 9, 2014)

Hmm, mostly positive things to say about euro-king. I've heard some not very nice stories about them, so I am not entirely sure of what kind of conclusion I should draw lols.


----------



## Paolos (Sep 29, 2014)

Hear so much about pip with Kalpa.... I used it late last year Test-E, Deca and Test P. The pip (for lack of a better word) is what I experience
and expect with domestic test -e from the compounding pharmacy or local UGL. It's not really pain just pressure and mild muscle soreness
at the site. Potency always seemed good (test E & P confirmed with bloodwork.). I do bloodwork at the begining of every cycle so I know
I'm not spinning my wheels  for the next 3 months!


----------

